# Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?



## Domini (12. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mir sind in den letzten Tagen immer wieder köfis aus dem Aquarium gestorben weil der Nitrit gehalt zu hoch ist...
Ich habe sie immer sofort herausgenommen und eingefriert und sie waren nie länger als 12h tot im wasser, stinken tun sie auch nicht.

Kann ich die noch problemlos als KöFi auf Zander benutzen?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Wen die Schonzeit vorbei ist ja


----------



## Kark (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Wenn sie leben würden, dürftest du sie nicht benutzen.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Schweiz, da ist das ( glaube ich ) anders
Gruß A.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

aufjedenfall kannst du die verwenden


----------



## Chrizzi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Dabei muss man aber die Vereinsregeln beachten. Wenn du nur KöFis aus dem Gewässer nutzen darfst, kannst du die AquariumKöFis vergessen.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dabei muss man aber die Vereinsregeln beachten. Wenn du nur KöFis aus dem Gewässer nutzen darfst, kannst du die AquariumKöFis vergessen.


 
Interessanter Gedanke,

wenn ich die stippe, im Aquarium zwischenhältere und am nächsten tag zum Angeln wieder im Urspungsgewässer verwende. Sind die dann noch aus dem Teich oder aus dem Aqarium un damit nicht mehr zu verwenden ( wenn die Vereinsregel so lautet)?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kark (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Das ist tatsächlich ein interessanter Ansatz....
Da wäre ich auf eine richtige Anwort auch mal gespannt. Die wird man aber wohl kaum bekommen...eher nur Meinungen und Mutmaßungen.

Grüße


----------



## DerJonsen (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke,
> 
> wenn ich die stippe, im Aquarium zwischenhältere und am nächsten tag zum Angeln wieder im Urspungsgewässer verwende. Sind die dann noch aus dem Teich oder aus dem Aqarium un damit nicht mehr zu verwenden ( wenn die Vereinsregel so lautet)?
> Gruß A.



jetzt wirklich nix gegen dich, aber ich glaube ich weiß langsam warum wir mit Gesetzen und Verordnungen überschüttet werden 

Iwie muss ja alles geregelt werden, achja ich glaube übrigens es macht wenig Sinn wenn das Aquarium als solches eigerichtet ist und auch andere Tierchen da drin rumschwimmen als gleichen Lebensraum zu werten.... da sollte es ja um das Verhindern von Seucheneinschleppung etc. gehen....also wären die Köfis m.E. nach nicht mehr aus dem Gewässer, da sie ja in einem anderen Habitat mit Bakterien Viren ETC. in Berührung gekommen sein könnten (hätte hätte Fahrradkette )


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Klar kannst du die verwenden! Warum auch nicht? Ob die aus dem Gewässer stammen, oder nciht ist doch völlig schnuppe! Kann dir doch eh keiner nachweisen!


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> jetzt wirklich nix gegen dich, aber ich glaube ich weiß langsam warum wir mit Gesetzen und Verordnungen überschüttet werden
> 
> Iwie muss ja alles geregelt werden, achja ich glaube übrigens es macht wenig Sinn wenn das Aquarium als solches eigerichtet ist und auch andere Tierchen da drin rumschwimmen als gleichen Lebensraum zu werten.... da sollte es ja um das Verhindern von Seucheneinschleppung etc. gehen....also wären die Köfis m.E. nach nicht mehr aus dem Gewässer, da sie ja in einem anderen Habitat mit Bakterien Viren ETC. in Berührung gekommen sein könnten (hätte hätte Fahrradkette )


 

Du hast ja recht und ich bin sicher der Letzte, der dafür ne Regelung neu einführen würde. Nur, D-Land lebt vom Regeln.
Und deshalb, wie isses denne?


----------



## Domini (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Glaube ihr hab das Falsch verstanden, ich frage nicht ob das erlaubt ist, ich frage ob die köfis die bis 12h schon tot im wasser lagen und erst dann eingefroren worden sind noch ohne probleme für zander noch brauchbar sind...


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Ja, sind sie! Solange sie nicht anfangen zu gammeln kannst du sie locker verwenden!


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Domini schrieb:


> Glaube ihr hab das Falsch verstanden, ich frage nicht ob das erlaubt ist, ich frage ob die köfis die bis 12h schon tot im wasser lagen und erst dann eingefroren worden sind noch ohne probleme für zander noch brauchbar sind...


 
Abschließend kann dir die Frage nur der Fisch beantworten#h ob sie ihm noch schmecken
Gruß A.


----------



## Domini (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie! Solange sie nicht anfangen zu gammeln kannst du sie locker verwenden!


 

aha, danke!

Denn ich fische sehr ungern mit ködern bei welchen ich unsicher bin ob sie noch fangen... xD


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Das tranzportieren von einem gewässer in ein anderes ist VERBOTEN!!.
D.h. wenn man sich ca 3 KöFi´s (sagen wir mal im Rhein) fängt und davon nur 2 brauchen kann und den letzten mit nach hause nimmt und einfriet und an die Sieg mitnimmt und ihn dort als KöFi anbietet macht man sich strafmündig.
Warum ? 
Der köderfisch könnte eine krankheit haben die sich dann auf wasser übertragt und das geht immer so weiter.

Wie ihr das im Verein Regelt ist etwas anderes aber ich würde schon alein zum wohle des Vereins dir Raten fang dir lieber schnell dne tag bevor du auf Zander angeln willst geh dir am Vereinsgewässer 3-4 KöFi´s angeln und töte sie erst kurz beor du sie auswirfst (Rize und Gerrüche bleiben so besser Erhalten.) 
Komm aber nciht auf die idee die Fische solange in deinem Aquarium auzubewaren weil sonst wäre es alles für die Katz #q

MfG Alex #h

Wer fehler findet darf sie Behalten.


----------



## Domini (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Komm aber nicht auf die idee die Fische solange in deinem Aquarium auzubewaren weil sonst wäre es alles für die Katz #q
> 
> MfG Alex #h
> 
> Wer fehler findet darf sie Behalten.


 
was meinst du damit?


----------



## DerKölnEr (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Klar kannst du die verwenden! Warum auch nicht? Ob die aus dem Gewässer stammen, oder nciht ist doch völlig schnuppe! Kann dir doch eh keiner nachweisen!



Das sind Postings die die (Angel-)Welt braucht .....


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Das du nur die KöFi´s aus dem gewässer nimmst wo du auch angeln willst.. 
NIEMALS..
1. es ist illegal 
2. Auch generationen nach dir wollen noch angeln und wenn das wasser nacher Krankheiten verseucht ist wird das nichts #d
Also bitte nimm nur KöFi´s die aus dem selben gewässer kommen.

MfG Alex


----------



## NickAdams (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Dem Zander ist das egal, ob sie durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf oder anders gestorben sind. Ich würde sie sofort anködern und das Vorfach mit den Fischen einfrieren. Dann kannst du sie am Wasser gleich rausdonnern und es fragt keiner mehr, aus welchem Gewässer der Köder kommt.

So long,

Nick


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Weil ein Köfi, den ich in den Rhein einbringe das ganze Wasser verpestet, oder wie???!?!?
Fang lieber an Erbsen zu zählen!

Er angelt bestimmt nicht in einer Fütze!


----------



## Anglero (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> ...1. es ist illegal ...


 
Das kam aber nicht in der Prüfung vor. Woher hast Du diese Informationen?
Wenn die Todesursache klar auf Tierquälerei zurückzuführen ist, sollte doch eine Krankheit ausgeschlossen werden können. Aber da der Fäulnisprozess sofort beginnt, ist es halt Geschmackssache, ein Lebensmittel damit zu füttern.


----------



## angelpfeife (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Das tranzportieren von einem gewässer in ein anderes ist VERBOTEN!!.
> D.h. wenn man sich ca 3 KöFi´s (sagen wir mal im Rhein) fängt und davon nur 2 brauchen kann und den letzten mit nach hause nimmt und einfriet und an die Sieg mitnimmt und ihn dort als KöFi anbietet macht man sich strafmündig.
> Warum ?
> Der köderfisch könnte eine krankheit haben die sich dann auf wasser übertragt und das geht immer so weiter.


Ich bin mir aber gerade garnicht mal so sicher ob die Regelung auch für gefrorene Fische gilt. Die meisten Viren- und Bakterientypen müssten dabei eigentlich gekillt werden...

Warum sollte man die Fische nicht im Aquarium halten? Ist doch genauso als würde man die im Angelgeschäft kaufen. Da kann dir auch keiner garantieren dass die Fische nicht irgend ne Krankheit haben. Wie Zanderzone schon sagte, nachweisen woher die kommen kann dir eh keiner...


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Dem Zander ist das egal, ob sie durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf oder anders gestorben sind. Ich würde sie sofort anködern und das Vorfach mit den Fischen einfrieren. Dann kannst du sie am Wasser gleich rausdonnern und es fragt keiner mehr, aus welchem Gewässer der Köder kommt.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick


 
Hää ?!? 
Sonst denkt ihr doch immer alle an die fische und jetzt ? 
Die Fische können dadurch KRANKHEITEN erleiden.. Und wenn er schon sagt das sie an ,weiß nicht mehr genau an was, verendet sind.

Also ich bitte dich nochmal es macht doch keine großen umstände sich schnell mal 3 oder 4 KöFi´s zu stippen ...

MfG Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Bei mir hier darf man gefrorene Fische überall als Köder verwenden.
Nur frische Köfis müssen aus dem Gewässer stammen, wo sie auch verwendet werden um Krnkheitsübertragung vorzubeugen.

Ich dürfte also mit allen als Köfi erlaubten Arten in jedem Gewässer angeln wenn sie gefroren waren.#6

Ob das bei dir so ist, muss doch irgendwo (in der GWO) stehen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Das kam aber nicht in der Prüfung vor. Woher hast Du diese Informationen?
> Wenn die Todesursache klar auf Tierquälerei zurückzuführen ist, sollte doch eine Krankheit ausgeschlossen werden können. Aber da der Fäulnisprozess sofort beginnt, ist es halt Geschmackssache, ein Lebensmittel damit zu füttern.


 
Freilich kam das in der Angelprüfung vor.

Ps: Beim kochen verenden die Bakterein.. Kälte macht ihnen nichts aus (Biologie unterichtsklasse 8)


----------



## Domini (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

ok, Danke!
Hab jetzt meine Antwort!

ps: Hab ich je gesagt das die nicht aus dem gewässer in dem ich fische stammen???


----------



## angelpfeife (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Hää ?!?
> Also ich bitte dich nochmal es macht doch keine großen umstände sich schnell mal 3 oder 4 KöFi´s zu stippen ...


Kommt immer darauf an, wo du gerade bist. Wenn ich Pech hab brauch ich für 5 Köfis 2 stunden.... oder ich muss 5-10 km fahren|uhoh:

Edit:


> ps: Hab ich je gesagt das die nicht aus dem gewässer in dem ich fische stammen???


Wundert dich das auch nur in irgendeiner Weise dass die diskussion hier gleich in dieser Richtung kippt??


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Doch! In manchen Gewässern ist es nicht so leicht sich mal kurz 2-3 Köfis zu stippen!! Mach Euch doch nicht so einen Kopf über einen Köfi!
Und in manchen Gewässern ist es nicht mal verboten! Halte ich auch für völlig überflüssig, dieses Verbot!


----------



## Domini (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Doch! In manchen Gewässern ist es nicht so leicht sich mal kurz 2-3 Köfis zu stippen!! Mach Euch doch nicht so einen Kopf über einen Köfi!
> Und in manchen Gewässern ist es nicht mal verboten! Halte ich auch für völlig überflüssig, dieses Verbot!


 

Mein gewässer ist genau so eins, dort bekommt man nur genügend köfis wenn sie laichen und man genug zeit hat...


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Wünsche Dir viel Glück beim zanderangeln!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und in manchen Gewässern ist es nicht mal verboten! Halte ich auch für völlig überflüssig, dieses Verbot!




Ich auch - aaaaaber man kann sich aufgrund der eigenen Ansicht nicht einfach über Verbote hinwegsetzen.
Falls doch sollte man es wenigstens nicht (hier) in aller Öffentlichkeit ausposaunen.|rolleyes#h


----------



## Anglero (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Freilich kam das in der Angelprüfung vor...


 
Kann leider nichts dazu finden. Hilfst Du mir?


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Wenn ihr das meinst |uhoh:
Jeder hat seine eigene meinung und ichfinde dieses gesetzt sogar sehr hilfreich.. und sinvoll 
Ich finde da gibt es unnötigere Sachen..

MfG Alex


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Ist doch egal, ob ich es ausposaune ;-)
heisst ja nicht das ich es mach, wenn du verstehst was ich meine ;-)
Und wie gesagt ist es nicht in jedem Gewässer verboten!


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das meinst |uhoh:
> Jeder hat seine eigene meinung und ichfinde dieses gesetzt sogar sehr hilfreich.. und sinvoll
> Ich finde da gibt es unnötigere Sachen..
> 
> MfG Alex



Zum Beispiel? Mir fällt jetzt gerad kein ein!!


----------



## Domini (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel? Mir fällt jetzt gerad kein ein!!


 

Ihr habt jetzt in jedem benzin Ethanol drinnen


----------



## angelpfeife (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Domini schrieb:


> Ihr habt jetzt in jedem benzin Ethanol drinnen


Ui da hab ich auch noch eins:
Wollen sich in Peru (oder sowas in der Richtung) 2 Männer duellieren, ist dies nur legal wenn beide eingetragene Blutspender sind
Hat aber beides nichts mit angeln zu tun, und Ethanol war vorher auch schon drinn (aber halt nur 5%)


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Kann leider nichts dazu finden. Hilfst Du mir?


 
Ich finde momentan nicht die genau frage aber es kommt vor das :

Es illegal ist Köderfische aus einem anderen gewässer in ein ein anderes gewässer transportieren.
Egal ob tod oder lebendig ..


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Es illegal ist Köderfische aus einem anderen gewässer in ein ein anderes gewässer transportieren.
> Egal ob tod oder lebendig ..




Und Besatzfisch, weder tot noch lebendig ?#c


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel? Mir fällt jetzt gerad kein ein!!


 
Das mitführen eines Gerätes wo man nciht fangberechtigt ist ist verboten 
Und es zählt nich einfach kein haken dran und kein Köder.. 
Wenn man dort angelt ist das was anderes aber nur kurz vorbei geht mit einem Angel gerät .. #d

Für mich nicht begreiflich 

MfG Alex


----------



## Anglero (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Habs jetzt selbst gefunden in der Landesfischereiverordnung NRW: 

*§ 7*
(1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht.

Es ist zwar kein Gesetz, der Verstoß auch keine Straftat und eine Prüfungsfrage dazu habe ich auch nicht finden können, aber der Knabe hat im Grunde recht. Wie das in anderen Bundesländern oder gar im Ausland geregelt wird, oder ob man sich daran halten sollte, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Reines C&R richtet sicherlich mehr Schaden an.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Das du nur die KöFi´s aus dem gewässer nimmst wo du auch angeln willst..
> NIEMALS..
> 1. es ist illegal
> 2. Auch generationen nach dir wollen noch angeln und wenn das wasser nacher Krankheiten verseucht ist wird das nichts #d
> ...



Was passiert, wenn man Lebewesen einfriert? Alles geht kapott...
Also auch Krankheitserreger.#h
Man soll die Moral dort verteilen wo´s auch was bringt.
Gruss ROY


----------



## sebwu (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

man kann es auch übertreiben.
so gesehen:

besatz verbieten!

wassergeflügel verbieten!

nicht desinfiziertes angelgerät und dazugehörigen angler verbieten!

Krankheiten brechen nicht aus weil die ereger da sind sondern wenn sie gute bedingungen finden.


mfg sebastian


----------



## zanderzone (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Das mitführen eines Gerätes wo man nciht fangberechtigt ist ist verboten
> Und es zählt nich einfach kein haken dran und kein Köder..
> Wenn man dort angelt ist das was anderes aber nur kurz vorbei geht mit einem Angel gerät .. #d
> 
> ...



Wie weißt du denn nach, dass du da nicht angeln willst, oder geangelt hast!? So schwachsinnig finde ich die Regelung nicht!!


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Und Besatzfisch, weder tot noch lebendig ?#c


 
Besatz Fishc muss aus der sleben Lebens struktur kommen wie der schon vorhandene Fisch.
Das muss der Gewässer wart auch überprüfen.. 

MfG Alex


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wie weißt du denn nach, dass du da nicht angeln willst, oder geangelt hast!? So schwachsinnig finde ich die Regelung nicht!!


 
Weil ich meine Angeln schnell aueinander Baue  ist das beweis das ich dort nicht geangelt habe ? 
Also vllt. sehe ich das auch nur bisschen Naiv aber angelaueinander bauen isst für mich kein Beweis #h

MfG Alex


----------



## Anglero (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man Lebewesen einfriert? Alles geht kapott...
> Also auch Krankheitserreger.#h
> Man soll die Moral dort verteilen wo´s auch was bringt.
> Gruss ROY


 
Trifft weder bei Bakterien, noch bei Vieren ausnahmslos zu.


----------



## sebwu (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Besatz Fishc muss aus der sleben Lebens struktur kommen wie der schon vorhandene Fisch.
> Das muss der Gewässer wart auch überprüfen..
> 
> MfG Alex




ja, is klar...
und was ist eine lebensstruktur, der verzweifelte versuch das wort lebensraum zu finden?


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Trifft weder bei Bakterien, noch bei Vieren ausnahmslos zu.


 

Stimmt Bakterien und Viren sind Kälte Immun  
Also nicht bei - 100.000 ° aber eine normale Kühltruhe schafft das nicht


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



sebwu schrieb:


> ja, is klar...
> und was ist eine lebensstruktur, der verzweifelte versuch das wort lebensraum zu finden?


 
oder so 

MfG Alex


----------



## angelpfeife (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



sebwu schrieb:


> ja, is klar...
> und was ist eine lebensstruktur, der verzweifelte versuch das wort lebensraum zu finden?


Haha der war gut#6

Besatz aus der selben Lebendstruktur - aha - wie soll das deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Fische erst rausfangen und dann wieder reinsetzen? Eigentlich besetzt man ja Fische weil der Bestand in dieser, ok ich nenns jetzt auch mal Lebensstruktur, nicht aussreichend ist. Es ist unvermeidbar Fische aus anderen Lebensstrukturen in das Gewässer einzubringen, wenn man was besetzten will.

Siehs ein, du hast recht - wirst aber niemanden hier davon überzeugen können sich daran zu halten, wenn er es nicht davor schon getan hat.


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Besatz Fishc muss aus der sleben Lebens struktur kommen wie der schon vorhandene Fisch.
> Das muss der Gewässer wart auch überprüfen..
> 
> MfG Alex



Deutlig und klahr :q:q:q leider Unfuch.....


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Trifft weder bei Bakterien, noch bei Vieren ausnahmslos zu.


Auch korrekt. Aber dann zeig mir mal Bakterien/Viren in unseren Breitengraden die das (ganz normales Einfrieren, nicht schockfrosten) überleben. Wenn du mit Fischen vom Nordpol angeln willst, könnte es sein das da was überlebt.
Hier wird alles abgetötet.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Mhh.. Ich will eigentlich niemanden von meiner meinung überzeugen .. 

Soll doch jeder Angler machen  wie er meint ich muss mein ding machen ich wollte nur sagen was ich weiß  

MfG Alex #h

Ps: Und wenn dann irgendjemand deswegen mal eine strafe bekommt erinnert er sich vllt. mal an mich  
Was ich trodzdem nicht hoffe (;


----------



## Veit (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

@ DjKeinFisch: Du hast im Biounterricht und dem Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischereiprüfung offenbar gut aufgepasst, jedoch wäre es für viele der hier lesenden User angenehm, wenn du dies auch im Deutschunterricht mal tun würdest.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Auch korrekt. Aber dann zeig mir mal Bakterien/Viren in unseren Breitengraden die das (ganz normales Einfrieren, nicht schockfrosten) überleben. Wenn du mit Fischen vom Nordpol angeln willst, könnte es sein das da was überlebt.
> Hier wird alles abgetötet.


 

Das ist wie schon gesagt Falsch  
Ich hatte das letztes jahr in Bio  
Nur hitze aber keien Kälte 

MfG Alex #h


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ps: Und wenn dann irgendjemand deswegen mal eine strafe bekommt erinnert er sich vllt. mal an mich
> Was ich trodzdem nicht hoffe (;



Du erwischt mich jetzt mit Köfis aus einem anderen Gewässer, beweis mir dass, sie nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen an dem ich grade fische.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Veit schrieb:


> @ DjKeinFisch: Du hast im Biounterricht und dem Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischereiprüfung offenbar gut aufgepasst, jedoch wäre es für viele der hier lesenden User angenehm, wenn du dies auch im Deutschunterricht mal tun würdest.


 
Zwar ist Deutsch nicht mein Bestes fach aber (keine Ausrede) 
ist die KI (KünstlicheIntiligenz) meines Pc´s ist beschädigt und ändert so Wörter (Buchstaben) beim abschicken.

MfG Alex #h


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Du erwischt mich jetzt mit Köfis aus einem anderen Gewässer, beweis mir dass, sie nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen an dem ich grade fische.


 
Ein profi kann das  
Genaue achtung auf Struktur  (D.h. Farbe/Körperform usw.) 
Aber ich will damit nciht sagen das darauf alle wächter achten oder es überhaupt können


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ein profi kann das
> Genaue achtung auf Struktur  (D.h. Farbe/Körperform usw.)
> Aber ich wil ldamit nciht sagen das darauf alle wächter achten oder es überhaupt können



Habe mich grade am Gummibärchen verschluckt......

.....stell Dir mal vor, ich zeig Dir nen 6 Std. alten toten Köfi....


----------



## Veit (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ein profi kann das
> Genaue achtung auf Struktur  (D.h. Farbe/Körperform usw.)



Ein Profi kann sowas auch leicht manipulieren! :vik:
Pack mal Köfis aus einem sehr klaren See (da sind sie meist sehr ausgeprägt und relativ dunkel gefärbt) für 10 Min in einen weißen Eimer....


----------



## flasha (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Zwar ist Deutsch nicht mein Bestes fach aber (keine Ausrede)
> ist die KI (KünstlicheIntiligenz) meines Pc´s ist beschädigt und ändert so Wörter (Buchstaben) beim abschicken.
> 
> MfG Alex #h



Selten so gelacht...|uhoh:


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Zuschauer gibts hier jede Menge
Grüßt Euch


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Bestenfalls per DNA Analyse - aber wer betreibt solchen Aufwand?

Mir egal . . . weitermachen.:q:q:q


----------



## sebwu (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ein profi kann das
> Genaue achtung auf Struktur  (D.h. Farbe/Körperform usw.)
> Aber ich will damit nciht sagen das darauf alle wächter achten oder es überhaupt können



hm, ich bin ja gelernter fischwirt aber ich kann das nicht...


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bestenfalls per DNA Analyse - aber wer betreibt solchen Aufwand?
> 
> Mir egal . . . weitermachen.:q:q:q




Mann kann das auch am Geschmack festellen, man braucht dazu nur einen Referenzköfi aus dem Gewässer.
Bei uns z.b laufen die Kontrolleure deswegen mit seit unterschiedlich langer Zeit toten Kofis rum, um anhand der Geschmacksanalyse Köderfisch einschleuser zu entarnen.


----------



## Veit (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Der Thread hat echt Potential zum Dauerbrenner!!! :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Mann kann das auch am Geschmack festellen, man braucht dazu nur einen Referenzköfi aus dem Gewässer.



|thinkerg:

Müssen aber beide gleich lange tot sein und gleich riechen . . .:q:q:q


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Mann kann das auch am Geschmack festellen, man braucht dazu nur einen Referenzköfi aus dem Gewässer.
> Bei uns z.b laufen die Kontrolleure deswegen mit seit unterschiedlich langer Zeit toten Kofis rum, um anhand der Geschmacksanalyse Köderfischeinschleuser zu entarnen.




Siehe Edit :q:q:q


----------



## Frechdachsel (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Hi ich nehm nur tote köfis meiner meinung nach fangen die genauso gut und du bist auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Siehe Edit :q:q:q




Aaaaah . . jetzt . . . ja.:vik:

Anhand einer Gewässergrundanalyse in den Verdauungsorganen der Fische kann man die Herkunft auch bestimmen.

Man lutsche dazu kräftig am hinteren Teil des Probanden . . .:q


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Frechdachsel schrieb:


> ... tote köfis meiner meinung nach fangen die genauso gut



Definetiv nicht, ist aber ein anderes Thema


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

|bigeyes
Also anscheinend habe ich was falsches als Anglerneuling gelernt aber oke.. ist mir wayne wenn ihr mich alle verarschen wollt .. 
Have Fun  |uhoh: 

MfG Alex


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Frechdachsel schrieb:


> Hi ich nehm nur tote köfis meiner meinung nach fangen die genauso gut und du bist auf der sicheren seite


 
Ne, der Vogtländer hats erkannt,und wie lange sind die tot?:m
Gruß A.


----------



## weserwaller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Also anscheinend habe ich was falsches als Anglerneuling gelernt aber oke



Das hast Du nicht, nur sind Fischereigesetzte Länder und nicht Bundessache von daher kann man nicht von Land auf Land schließen.

Dazu kommen Vereins interne Regelungen.

Wir z.B dürfen Weserfische an den Teichen benutzen jedoch nicht von Teich zu Teich.


----------



## Forellenjonny (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

@proffesor Man lutsche dazu kräftig am hinteren Teil des Probanden . . . gröhl abe gerade laut gelacht:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

dieses Thema ist genauso als wenn in china ein Reissack umfällt


----------



## angelpfeife (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Also anscheinend habe ich was falsches als Anglerneuling gelernt aber oke.. ist mir wayne wenn ihr mich alle verarschen wollt ..
> Have Fun  |uhoh:
> 
> MfG Alex


Ok jetzt mal ganz Sachlich:

1. These "Man darf keine Fische aus anderen Gewässersystemen in ein Gewässer einbringen"

Das ist völlig richtig, es wird sich nurnicht wirklich daran gehalten weil es extrem schwer nachzuweisen ist

2. These
"Ein Profi kann erkennen woher die Fische stammen"

Nur bedingt richtig. Es gibts immer ausnahmen in der Färbung und woher will der "Profi" wissen dass der vorliegende Fall nicht genau so einer ist? Bei der Körperform sehe ich schwarz, das wird wohl keiner erkennen.

3. These
"Bakterien macht kälte nicht aus"

Wie du schon gesagt hast sterben Bakterien beim Hitze. Das liegt daran dass die Aminosäuren in den Bakterien beim erhitzen denaturiert werden und deshalb nicht mehr funktionieren. ---> es funktioniert garnix mehr - hast du ja richtig gesagt.

Kälte aber macht auch Bakterien und Viren was aus, da die scharfkantigen Eiskristalle die Zellmembran zerstören können. Es gibt aber auch Bakterien und Viren die es überleben können - Salmonellen zum Beispiel. Wenn man Fische also einfriert kann man davon ausgehen dass die meisten Bakterien danach platt sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Och Mann, der Junge hat mit seiner Aussage bezüglich der Verwendung gewässerfremder Köfis absolut Recht.

Jetzt treibt ihr ihn in eine Rechtfertigungssituation, der er so nicht gewachsen ist und macht ihn dann noch fertig.

Find ich nicht nett.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Hatta doch auch.

Der sinnvolle Teil des Themas war zu Ende. Man darf in einigen Bundesländern mit gewässerfremden Fischen angeln wenn sie gefroren/konserviert waren und in einige nicht.

Dazu braucht es keinen ellenlangen Trööt.

























Nur für den Spass danach . . . |supergri#h


----------



## hanzz (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Ein engangierter Jungangler !
Das muss man sagen.

Aber nimm nicht alles zu ernst.

Ernsthaft verarschen will Dich keiner !

Nimms mit Humor !

Ist doch eine angeregte Diskussion hier und ein kleiner Spass zwischendurch regt auch die Lachmuskeln an.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatta doch auch.
> 
> Der sinnvolle Teil des Themas war zu Ende. Man darf in einigen Bundesländern mit gewässerfremden Fischen angeln wenn sie gefroren/konserviert waren und in einige nicht.
> 
> Dazu braucht es keinen ellenlangen Trööt.


 
Ich wollte nur helfen nicht das er nacher ärger kreigt #d

Aber gut lass ich dann demnächst lieber.. #q

MfG Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Nun ärger dich nicht.#h

Der TE hat seine Antwort und Spass hats auch gemacht.:q


----------



## hanzz (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur helfen nicht das er nacher ärger kreigt #d
> 
> Aber gut lass ich dann demnächst lieber.. #q
> 
> MfG Alex


 

Nee das solltest Du nicht tun, also es sein lassen.
Ich find dein Engagement und dein Wissen beachtlich.

Teile es und teile den Spass mit uns


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Achso ich dachte ihr seit genervt davon |bigeyes
Aber wenn das nicht so ist  
#6

MfG Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte ihr seit genervt davon |bigeyes
> Aber wenn das nicht so ist
> #6
> 
> MfG Alex



Nö.

Du findest dich hier schon rein.

Musst nicht alles so bierernst nehmen.#h


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

#6Bier 

Find ich gut  #6


----------



## Domini (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Stimmt Bakterien und Viren sind Kälte Immun
> Also nicht bei - 100.000 ° aber eine normale Kühltruhe schafft das nicht


 

der absolute nullpunkt liegt bei −273,15 °


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

@Domini 

-10.000° waren eine übertriebene Zahl  
Aber gut das du mal nachgeschaut hast  
Das werd ich mir aufschreiben und merken 

MfG Alex


----------



## Stauvie (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Wenn schon Klug********rn, dann aber richtig, der absolute Nullpunkt liegt nämlich bei -459.67°, allerdings Fahrenheit.

Also, bitte immer schön aufpassen und die Einheiten mitschleppen |supergri


----------



## Hyde (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

und ich dachte immer bei 0 Kelvin...|kopfkrat


----------



## Tipp (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke,
> 
> wenn ich die stippe, im Aquarium zwischenhältere und am nächsten tag zum Angeln wieder im Urspungsgewässer verwende. Sind die dann noch aus dem Teich oder aus dem Aqarium un damit nicht mehr zu verwenden ( wenn die Vereinsregel so lautet)?
> Gruß A.




Wenn du die Fische aus dem Gewässer entnommen hast, dann sind es, logischer Weise, Fische aus dem Gewässer und bleiben so lange Fische aus dem Gewässer wie sie in Fischform existieren.
Ob sie nun in einer Plastiktüte, Bratpfanne oder in einem Aquarium aufbewart wurden verädert ja ihre ursprüngliche Herkunft nicht.

Ich frage mich grade ob die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint war, oder ob ich nur zu blöd bin den Scherz zu erkennen...


----------



## Tipp (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Zwar ist Deutsch nicht mein Bestes fach aber (keine Ausrede)
> ist die KI (KünstlicheIntiligenz) meines Pc´s ist beschädigt und ändert so Wörter (Buchstaben) beim abschicken.
> 
> MfG Alex #h



Ich finde du musst dich hier gar nicht rechtfertigen. Das was du hier schreibst hat auf jeden Fall Sinn, ob nun Rechtschreibfehler drin sind oder nicht.
Lass dich mal nicht verar*chen!
Versuche es mal locker zu sehen und lass dich hier nicht zu sehr beeinflussen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Kann man Gestorbene KöFis auf Zander noch brauchen?*

Hat von euch eigentlich auch mal jemand geschaut wo der TE her kommt? Vor lauter Gesetzestreue habt ihr das scheinbar vergessen.:g |rolleyes
Laut deinem Profil kommt er aus der Schweiz #4 und soweit ich weis greift dort weder die deutsche Gesetzgebung noch ist dort irgend ein deutsches Fischereigesetz gültig.


----------

